
FCC Commissioner to China: 'Could you un-disappear them so we could speak?' - eth0up
https://www.theblaze.com/news/fcc-commissioner-twitter-thread-china-undisappear
======
theseadroid
Brendan Carr's tweet referred to a nypost article[1] which referred to a 60
minutes Australia tweet[2] claiming Dr. Ai Fen is missing. I've read news from
other sources that eventually linked to [2] but no other supporting facts. Is
there any substantial evidence anywhere that Ai Fen is actually missing? Or is
there no reporter on the ground who can confirm if that's the case?

Let's look at her weibo:
[https://www.weibo.com/u/2662574464?is_all=1](https://www.weibo.com/u/2662574464?is_all=1)

The cryptic message on March 29th was accompanied with a picture of Wuhan, and
the message itself described the geographic features of this city. Any
Mandarin speaker won't find it that cryptic.

On April 10th she posted a picture of her and a retired teacher coming to
Wuhan for volunteering.

So.. is it so easy to report fake news about China because people love to hate
China and most official Chinese statements/sources are in Mandarin so not many
English speakers can verify?

1\. [https://nypost.com/2020/04/01/whistleblowing-coronavirus-
doc...](https://nypost.com/2020/04/01/whistleblowing-coronavirus-doctor-
mysteriously-vanishes/)

2\.
[https://twitter.com/60Mins/status/1244211674439016449](https://twitter.com/60Mins/status/1244211674439016449)

